# How many bands can you see?



## TRICKKY (Jan 6, 2009)

Hiddenbands.jpg


----------



## trichopath (Jan 6, 2009)

the monkeys the eagles white snake, scissor sisters the beach boys, smashing pumpkins,led zeplen


----------



## trichopath (Jan 6, 2009)

blur, queen, 50 cent


----------



## TRICKKY (Jan 6, 2009)

trichopath said:


> the monkeys the eagles white snake, scissor sisters the beach boys, smashing pumpkins,led zeplen


Yep, and more. I think there are 20+ there.


----------



## trichopath (Jan 6, 2009)

and the last one for me, madonna.


----------



## trichopath (Jan 6, 2009)

alice cooper ,guns n roses, the blues brothers??


----------



## weedyoo (Jan 6, 2009)

TRICKKY said:


> Hiddenbands.jpg


i must be burnt cuz i dont see any


----------



## trichopath (Jan 6, 2009)

hehe the rolling stones


----------



## GrowTech (Jan 6, 2009)

whitesnake, led zeppelin, rolling stones, eagles, blues brothers, 50 cent, alice in chains, b52s, white zombie, garbage, spoon, gorillaz, black flag, blur, matchbox twenty, prince, blind melon, guns n roses


----------



## TRICKKY (Jan 6, 2009)

Edit#

There are 72 bands


----------



## trichopath (Jan 6, 2009)

the gorilla's, and im out this time


----------



## trichopath (Jan 6, 2009)

red hot chili peps


----------



## TRICKKY (Jan 6, 2009)

weedyoo said:


> i must be burnt cuz i dont see any


Lol!

Well I have a short attention span and low THC tolerance, so I end up drifting to the bottom right hand corner of the picture, where I stay for a while, comfortably numb, until my buzz wears off and I realise, I was supposed to be looking for bands or something?


----------



## Reeny (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow that is interesting I don't think I can add to it


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 7, 2009)

weedyoo said:


> i must be burnt cuz i dont see any


 I 2nd notion this


----------



## trichopath (Jan 7, 2009)

ha ha! the manic street preachers


----------



## cookin (Jan 7, 2009)

beach boys


----------



## heftamga (Jan 7, 2009)

trichopath said:


> the monkeys the eagles white snake, scissor sisters the beach boys, smashing pumpkins,led zeplen





trichopath said:


> blur, queen, 50 cent





trichopath said:


> and the last one for me, madonna.





trichopath said:


> alice cooper ,guns n roses, the blues brothers??





trichopath said:


> hehe the rolling stones





GrowTech said:


> whitesnake, led zeppelin, rolling stones, eagles, blues brothers, 50 cent, alice in chains, b52s, white zombie, garbage, spoon, gorillaz, black flag, blur, matchbox twenty, prince, blind melon, guns n roses





trichopath said:


> the gorilla's, and im out this time





trichopath said:


> red hot chili peps





trichopath said:


> ha ha! the manic street preachers


the cars, crowded house, dead kennedys, cranberries, talking heads, the killers, go gos, phish, pink, the roots, jewel, kiss, radiohead, cornershop, cowboy junkies, black crowes, hole, the police, korn, yellowman, ratt, blondie, pavement, cypress hill.


----------



## heftamga (Jan 7, 2009)

oh and
the postal service


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 7, 2009)

Still have no idea


----------

